# storm doors



## 12penny

Candace,
I only have experience with Pella and Larson and I have to say that Pella (from Lowes) is a pretty good door. Installation is straight forward, never missing any parts and they seal very well. Installed 2 for a client couple months ago and they seal so tight that they have trouble sometimes closing the entry doors because of they air sandwiched between the two. Thumbs up.


----------



## fhivinylwindows

My company has installed storm doors for the past 11 years and I have an Andersen on my own home.........and one on my mothers home.....and it's the only brand I install on my clients home. Stay away from their wood core product line they are garbage in my opinion. Look at their model 3000 or 4000.

The Pella easy install doors (if they still make them) are not a bad door, they save time since you don't have to cut anything but the finished look is a little rough in my opinion.

Larson......never cared for their product line. Last I heard they have a relationship with Pella but I don't know the details.


----------



## EmilyP

fhivinylwindows said:


> My company has installed storm doors for the past 11 years and I have an Andersen on my own home.........and one on my mothers home.....and it's the only brand I install on my clients home. Stay away from their wood core product line they are garbage in my opinion. Look at their model 3000 or 4000.
> 
> The Pella easy install doors (if they still make them) are not a bad door, they save time since you don't have to cut anything but the finished look is a little rough in my opinion.
> 
> Larson......never cared for their product line. Last I heard they have a relationship with Pella but I don't know the details.


Just an FYI, Larson bought Pella- 2 years ago- Larson makes every storm door for Lowes and Brands it Pella under the agreement- I would like too add that Larson does not use a moisture resistant wood core on the lower end and Emco/Andersen does-Andersen/EMCO backs their products with their OPPS Proof Warranty if you cut something wrong or you through parts away during installation and A/W Storm Door Warranty- if the customer follows procedure sending in pictures, etc.. I seen alot of Larson wood core door disingrate- Fullview I'd choose Andersen HD4000FV - Slide away screens choose Larson, but Andersen 3000 SS is not a bad door and Andersen is easier to deal with if you need any parts and or any warranty issues arise- Pella/Larson makes a nice decorative Pella Select if you want fancy- Pro Via makes a heavy storm door-built solid - it all depends on what storm door type your looking for- just as stated above


----------



## Just Bill

Andersen bought out EMCO(Forever), Forever doors were the best I have installed over 24 yrs, and Andersen has been the best in terms of product and service, if they keep it up, they will still be the best, IMHO. 

Larson has been plaqued with particle board cores that rot out. I have had to replace lots of those.


----------



## creamaster

Candace,

I installed a Provia alluminum storm door in the spring and so far we love it. This was my first door/storm door installation and it went very smoothly. 

Now that it is winter we replaced the screen with the glass section and it works great. We can now leave the front door open at times to allow more sunlight in and the storm door doesnt allow any cold air leaking in. Also when we close the front door you have to give it a slight over push as the storm door works so well you can feel resistance of the compressing air between the door and stormdoor, thats a good tight seal imo :thumbsup:.


----------



## mp06011999

*Storm Doors*

For what it's worth:

I've had Andersen windows in the past and loved them. So I ordered an Andersen storm door 3000 series for my new home. It's one of their nicer models. 

Anyhow, after getting it home from HD and opened (not installed) I was so disappointed. The fit and finish were horrible. None of the painted metal parts were wrapped for protection in shipping and thus were all scratched up. The mitered corners fit together terribly. From one side of the joint to the other was at least a 1/16 of an inch rise or lip. Meaning the mitered joints were not put together flush-fitting.

I called Andersen and asked if they had a bad batch go out or what. They said they've never had this kind of complaint and would send me a bottle of touch up paint if I wanted. I told them that won't fix the poor fit of the joints and that I can't put something that poorly made on the entry to my home. So he said to return it to Home Depot if I was unhappy. I did.

The Home Depot guys were just as surprised at the finish and totally agreed to take it back and order another one for me where I'd be waiting another 2 weeks. "No thanks", I said. "I've seen nicer constructed Larsons on display at Lowes. Andersen has lost a customer." 

Now, I know I gave up on Andersen Storm Doors after just one bad experience and that it may just have been a fluke. But when there are other players out there I need not spend more of my valuable time giving a company another chance to get right that which they should have done to begin with. 

I'm not saying you should do either way. You should do as YOU wish.

(I joined this forum today just so I could share this experience)


----------



## Stenosis

Yes...replying a couple of years after the start of this thread.

For what it's worth....just installed the Andersen 3000 with sliding screen. Took the better part of a day...but the results speak for themselves. Looks awesome.

Picked up at Home Depot...for $298. 

Great air seal...the air goes "whoosh" when I open the door.


----------



## Thurman

Note the different areas the replies are coming from, some from the N.E. and from Vegas. I believe this may be a regional thing with the way the door units are built. I also prefer the Pella units no matter who sells them here. They do seem to be straight-forward as far as installation with no missing parts. I also have had the "tight seal" problem with the Pella doors on my home. It's not a problem, it's just that you can tell there is a tight seal. David


----------



## gardengal

I recently had the Andersen 3000 installed and it is pretty good. A couple of real minor marks on the finish that are acceptable (given the alternative). However, I do not like at all that it doesn't stay open at least 90 degrees. I would say maybe 70-75 guessing. *Is that normal or a problem with the installation? * I can have the installer come back if its a problem. It was through Home Depot.

He also put the glass in upside down (logo on top right, which I think is wrong.) so maybe that is a sign the bad angle is installation related. I hope!


----------



## HomeSealed

Provia is by far the best door of the group. The others are fine and will suffice, but I would not say they are "premium". There is a difference between a $200 door and a $600 door.


----------



## rpearlberg

Want to get an Anderson storm door installed. Home Depot sent someone out to measure and they said they can't install it because our Pella front door has a metal frame. Any suggestions??


----------



## kwikfishron

A storm door doesn’t attach to the door frame it attaches to the doors exterior trim. You have metal door trim?


----------



## HomeSealed

rpearlberg said:


> Want to get an Anderson storm door installed. Home Depot sent someone out to measure and they said they can't install it because our Pella front door has a metal frame. Any suggestions??


 That is why you should call a REAL contractor, not orange box.


----------



## dadema

GO with a Pella brand storm door. You can install a Pella storm door to a Pella Aluminum clad entry door, but DO NOT try installing any other brand. It won't work, I've tried it.

Dan, aka, The Storm Door Guy
StormDoorGuy.com


----------

